# Wireless Power



## Foxinabox10 (May 3, 2007)

Yes, that's right, they seem to have made the whole wireless power thing a reality now. Right now it won't be able to power any lights on the stage, but in the future it may be able to. The article is below, it's a good read.

http://money.cnn.com/magazines/busi...4/01/8403349/index.htm?postversion=2007033007


----------



## Footer (May 3, 2007)

It's pretty much the same stuff Tesla was doing way back when, just re-looked at. All I want to be able to do is set my cell phone, PDA, iPod, and laptop all on a table and have them charge without plugging anything in.


----------



## Foxinabox10 (May 3, 2007)

As the article says, they plan to have it in over a million units by the end of next year. This technology seems to be ready now, not five years from now.


----------



## koncept (May 3, 2007)

they do have pads and adapters that can be used for existing devices. electric toothbrushes use this technology already. what i think would be cool is if we could do this with stuff on set pieces that move.


----------



## Footer (May 3, 2007)

koncept said:


> they do have pads and adapters that can be used for existing devices. electric toothbrushes use this technology already. what i think would be cool is if we could do this with stuff on set pieces that move.



The issue will be... when will it be standardized. When will every device have it? Simply put, unless everything I have has it, I'm not going to use it.


----------



## What Rigger? (May 15, 2007)

And if you really crank it up and stand in the right place, you can cook hot-dogs in your hand! 

Well, not really...


----------



## Chaos is Born (May 15, 2007)

What Rigger? said:


> And if you really crank it up and stand in the right place, you can cook hot-dogs in your hand!




And cook your hand right along with it!!!!

I can see the lawsuits now...


----------



## icewolf08 (May 15, 2007)

But wait, there is such thing as wireless extension cords for regular 115v AC. And you might be able to cook hot dogs or small animals with it:
http://www.thinkgeek.com/stuff/41/wec.shtml


----------



## Chaos is Born (May 15, 2007)

icewolf08 said:


> But wait, there is such thing as wireless extension cords for regular 115v AC. And you might be able to cook hot dogs or small animals with it:
> http://www.thinkgeek.com/stuff/41/wec.shtml



Just for fun to see what it did i would put a can of gasoline between the two (with distance to make sure nothing gets burned) to see what happens


----------



## koncept (May 15, 2007)

i sent that link to my tech director at tri-c and he thought it was a joke till he clicked the link and saw it...lol


----------



## avkid (May 15, 2007)

Yeah, guys it is a joke.
Try to add it to your cart and you get the following:
http://www.thinkgeek.com/42.shtml?qty=1&cart.x=59&cart.y=6


----------



## gafftaper (May 16, 2007)

Joke? What. I got one of think geek's Dactyloadapters and it works GREAT!!


----------

